

Compile-time raytracer written in the D - a_sannikov
http://h3.gd/ctrace/

======
CyberShadow
I should note that this is a very old article (from 2006), before D had
compile-time function execution. D was still around version 0.166.

I suppose that only makes this project more impressive, although its
techniques are obsolete compared to modern D capabilities. With CTFE, you'd
write the raytracing code as you would normally, then simply force evaluation
to have it interpreted during compilation.

------
pistle
OP deserves scorn for poor linguistic imagery when revealing what could be an
amusing Friday HN story.

TL:DR; "Pervert" that likes "raping" compilers throws the D compiler in the
trunk and sadistically torturing it in the woods before dumping its bound body
in a lake after cutting off its fingers, hair, face, and other distinguishing
marks.

There is no lulz area in this use of language. You may be technically
interesting, but socially bankrupt. You may just be hunting for chest-bump
points from your bro's.

There is nothing added by couching your experiment in the language of sexual
assault.

~~~
CyberShadow
I think this is a rather disproportionate "TL:DR;" and conclusion.

Here is the offending line:

> Ok, ok, I’m just a pervert and I love raping the D compiler.

Yes, it is immature, but your comment makes it sound like the entire article
is like this. Ironically your post uses much harsher language, so I'm not sure
what's proven here.

~~~
pistle
The point of my extension was to provide thought to the offhand comment. It is
a form of comment-art.

Rape is not cute or small or some expression of freedom. It is gravely serious
and offensive to 50%+ of the population and a massive turn-off to women and
girls who might love programming... They were hiring at the OP's company. Do
you want your mother/sister/daughter working there?

Re-Bro-purposing of language like this serves the purpose of opening
discussion around underlying social issues. If you don't want to have a mature
discussion around sexual violence and its institutional/professional impacts,
don't use the words that suggest sexual violence is a humorous, normal thing
'you' like to do to compilers or people.

Bro's can continue to say and think these things. We all love freedom of
expression. What's wonderful in this branch is that the discussion is not
about compile-time raytracing. Get famous for being technically astute, not
socially inept.

~~~
smallerize
Not all "bros" are pro-rape. Especially, most men are not pro-rape so your 50%
number is way off. Fake violence is funny! Looney Tunes, the Three Stooges
(which sometimes had real violence), every kid who played bang-you're-dead and
staged the most dramatic death roll - it's really funny. Rape isn't a problem
because of people making jokes about not-real rape, it's a problem because
people don't take _real_ rape seriously.

------
JulianMorrison
Flagging it for a crude, entirely unnecessary metaphor that could easily
trigger victims.

------
iLoch
Poor choice of words.

